# Swearing



## Legolam (Jun 20, 2002)

Just a thought I had the other day when I was posting something. 

Who decided what words would be starred out? It seems like there are ones that you've missed, and ones that probably shouldn't be (like ****tail - that really annoys me!). Is there any way to do something about it?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 20, 2002)

I noticed that the other day too, but I can't remember the word I was using. It did have the same four letters that are blocked out in Legolam's post. It wasn't that big of a deal. I just changed my word (got to love those synonyms).


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 20, 2002)

I noticed this one when i was taking about Londoners and refering to them as c-o-c-k-neys and of course it came out as ****ney and no one could tell what it actually was supposed to say. 

The same goes on with Alfread Hitch****, which is quite amusing, but sometimes it does cause confusion.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 20, 2002)

I'll PM WM about the subject....

****ey ****neys who like Alfred Hitch****'s ****tails....

*hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe*


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 20, 2002)

Also you can't compare anyone to a ****roach.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 20, 2002)

I curse like a trooper; does that make me a bad person?


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 20, 2002)

I bet this machine doesn't recognize my personal bad language. Sodemieter op eikel! Lamlul! Hond! Je kan de gifkikkereczeem krijgen!

Nope, it doesn't. 
But then again, nobody else (besides from a few other dutchies) recognizes it either.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 20, 2002)

I actually first noticed it when I quoted The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien when the author stated that Samwise was ****sure...I don't quite know what to do about it, or if there is a list of words feature for words to ignore if they contain the words on the banned list. I'll ask the Webmaster about this. Anymore I just type the Asterisks in myself and save the database all the hassle...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2002)

That happened to me when I said boys were ****y...

You can see where that could end up with people's imaginations...

Then I complained to poor An who has the bad luck of being the first moderator alphabetically... I always complain to him... easier that way... Poor dragon...

I don't mind actual swear words being blocked out. In fact I like it because my mom doesn't worry so much about the sites I'm on, but ****-a-doodle-do isn't my idea of cussing a blue streak.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll admit, though, that this way is alot better than back when the Mods had to go through and delete every curse, or PM me to edit my own posts every five minutes.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 22, 2002)

WM is looking into how to block only the single word, not part of another word...


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 22, 2002)

Yeah, it was way better when the Mods had to read each and every single post made on the forum...NOT! Crazy as it may seem, I like it better THIS way. If I had to read EVERY post in the Pro-Gollum threads I think my brains would liquify...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2002)

I predict you'll get some nasty backlash on the pro-Gollum comment, RW...


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 23, 2002)

Bah! Have you ever done a search on how many threads have the name Gollum in the title? It's scary...


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 23, 2002)

The current system is fine enough. If it can be worked on to function somewhat better, great, if not, no big deal IMHO.

And poor moderators digging through the endless posts one sometimes sees in some threads I will not mention......... nah.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 24, 2002)

I reckon people just shouldn't swear at all. It's extremely rude and hurtful!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't mind not swearing, I just think that normal words are okay...


----------



## Legolam (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not just that it blocks out innocuous words. It also doesn't block out stuff that really should be blocked out if we're protecting the youth of today, like b*****d (asterisks added by me!). I admit that I swear a lot in real life, and I have no problem with it, but I think the spirit of this forum is a little different and I like it that way!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 24, 2002)

I actually pride myself on my ability to say the harshest and most cruel and angry things without the use of the usual batch of four letter pajoratives. It causes me to use terms like "Miscreant" and "Feloneous Reprobate" and the likes. I once called two young women from a BBS I was on "Fiscally challenged Caucasion Refuse" in a fit of attempted political correctness.

I find the four letter vernacular is used either as a form of "Verbal Static", replacing things like "Um", "Uh" and "like", or for the sheer shock value for people who's logic and imagination are not capable of crafting nastiness without adolecent shock value. These of course are not the ONLY uses, but the ones I find to be the most common. Why would anybody with any imagination and intelect pepper their language with the same word, using it three or four times in the same sentence?

There is currently a boarder here at the house in which I live who has one of these mouths. Every third word out of his mouth, while he regails you with tales of how cool he is, is F***. "...so I told her that her F'n boss needed to F'n mail my F'n doctor the F'n paperwork or I was gonna F'n sue his F'n a** off...". This normally wouldn't bother me that much, I can usually filter this sort of thing the same way I would someone saying "...so I like told her that like her boss needed to like mail my doctor...", but he speaks in this manner to my 81 year old landlandy, who appologises when she calls one of her dogs a S***a** for doing something extremely wrong.

Hanging out with the mates or your peers and speaking as you are comfortable is one thing, but there is a time and a place when one needs to realize that the air vibrating those chords in your throat and passing over your teeth on their way to the other person's ears is first and formost meant to be communication and not just some noise meant to fill the air with false bravado or shockingly course words...


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *Hanging out with the mates or your peers and speaking as you are comfortable is one thing, but there is a time and a place when one needs to realize that the air vibrating those chords in your throat and passing over your teeth on their way to the other person's ears is first and formost meant to be communication and not just some noise meant to fill the air with false bravado or shockingly course words... *



Oh absolutely. Swearing is ok amongst friends over a beer, when there's a 'need' for it that is. Some jokes just require some bad language for the effect. Most of the time we try not to use words like that, if only it is to find hilarious replacements. 
But there's indeed a time and a place for everything. And my mother has still no problem in kicking my bu** when I use foul language in the house, 22 or not!


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, I agree. There are kids on this forum that are only 13 (that's kids for me...) or even younger. I don't think that swearing in front of them is such a good idea.
P.S. BTW, what was that about Gollum?


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 24, 2002)

> Hanging out with the mates or your peers and speaking as you are comfortable is one thing, but there is a time and a place when one needs to realize that the air vibrating those chords in your throat and passing over your teeth on their way to the other person's ears is first and formost meant to be communication and not just some noise meant to fill the air with false bravado or shockingly course words...



I have to agree with this point RW. However, I would elaborate on the fact that your own upbringing, social circles and education all impact upon your ability to communicate. I can curse with the best of them when that is the nature of the people with whom I may be talking, on the other hand, I can be as eloquent as an English Professor in a quiet Oxford suburb. Swearing is not an ideal way to communicate, but when you are in the company of those who would sear frequently, it simply becomes easier to do so yourself, not because you are under any pressure to do so, just because it is the nature of conversation. 

If I used


> "Miscreant" and "Feloneous Reprobate"


 in certain circles I would probably be shot, and that's only the teachers I play football with


----------



## Beorn (Jun 24, 2002)

> that's only the teachers I play football with


He means soccer... 

Anyways, when I am quite riled, I have a very colorful vocabulary. But, that's only to myself. When I'm around others, I don't swear much. I use curses to accurately describe someone or something....but I'm not too bad (I go overboard a bit while on MSN though)...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 25, 2002)

Ahh swearing now i do that alot

You need to swear, well for me its the only way of expressing my self, I have to let out all that anger, or i'm just gonna burst.

I think swearing is good for you, its a good way of letting out anger, unless you wanna go the guy and freekin punch him in the head, which is a better way.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 26, 2002)

I always get Cocky after Ive had a cocktail. I usaly watch alfred Hitchcock and wish i had a cockeral. I then swear like a cockney



wow , this is fun


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 26, 2002)

Nope not working now .


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 26, 2002)

I guess the problem is fixed.


----------



## Lorien (Jun 30, 2002)

Da, who really needs to keep saying F*** all the time?! Nowadays everyone uses it. I have a cousin in the 3rd grade who uses it. It just seems to be a highly ineloquent (is this a real word or have i just made something up again?) way of expressing one's anger. Like all these silly new 'rap-rock' bands like Limp Bizkit etc. who have that loverly thing of using f*** every few seconds. It is sometimes necessary though to use bad language to get the point across to some people. And among friends, sure who doesn't swear some when you know they aren't going to mind? In front of others though it just shows that you're uncouth.


----------



## Legolam (Jul 1, 2002)

It really is necessary sometimes. There's something about saying a nice four letter word and showing the finger to a guy in a BMW who's just knocked you off your bike . Believe me, I have had the experience (today in fact!)


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 10, 2002)

I think people should also try to refrain from using * in their posts. Like in the Guild of Writers Elgee put ***** meaning give her 5 starts, but it took me awhile to notice that. Or maybe I am just really dumb.............


----------



## Asha'man (Jul 12, 2002)

> Like all these silly new 'rap-rock' bands like Limp Bizkit etc. who have that loverly thing of using f*** every few seconds.




I don't mind cussing, and do it often myself, but a really good band that uses almost zero profanity is Bad Religion. Very cool.  Rap-rock is lousy, except for Linkin Park. 

Asha'man


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 12, 2002)

WEEZER IS #1!!!!!!!!!! and they don't cuss alot


----------



## Lorien (Jul 12, 2002)

No way, among current playing bands Metallica, Soundgarden and Stone Temple Pilots are easily on top.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 12, 2002)

Metallica is cool to, I like Motor Breath. YEAH!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2002)

As a fan of light hearted Christian pop... I feel lonely...


----------



## Hirila (Jul 12, 2002)

Like Jaci Velasquez or Salvador? I think they're great. Although I only have one title from each. Plus some other songs from other musicians.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2002)

Like Jaci but I don't know much about Salvador. My favorite is Steven Curtis Chapman, but I'll listen to just about anything.

HORRAY!!! I'M NOT ALONE!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 12, 2002)

What happened to talking about swearing?


----------



## Hirila (Jul 13, 2002)

We don't like swearing and simply changed topic?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 13, 2002)

look at that, read a thread that looks boring long enough and a good topic comes up! Personnaly, I will have to go with Lorien. Although, Soundgarden is gone... too bad, another great grunge band bit the dust. I think stp is the only one left... But hey, there is a brightspot! The Cornell-RATM album is still gonna come out, even though they broke up before Ozzfest.  And I had already bought tickets, too.


----------



## Asha'man (Jul 13, 2002)

Yay! I finally changed the course of a thread, just by posting in it, and not in a bad way!  Bad Religion is awesome! So are Green Day, Smashmouth, Nickelback, Linkin Park........the list probably goes on, but I'm too lazy to look at it. 

I don't like Christian pop at all. 

Let me clarify. I recently read an article on the lack of talent in Christian contemporary music (CCM) and it was very interesting. I'll see if my mom still has it, and post it if she does. The main point was that many, if not most, CCM artists are less talented than equivalent secular artists, and even try to copy some secular work. It's often more fulfilling to listen to talented secular musicians than to listen to mediocre CCM musicians. Anyway, I will try to get the whole article up here. 

No offense to those of you who listen to and like CCM, just an interesting viewpoint. 

Asha'man


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2002)

Actually, I agree with you to some extent. It does take less talent to get along in the Christian genre. This is mainly because it is a smaller market so there is less competition. The same goes for Christian fiction books. However, there are plenty of good people as well. Some of them, like Amy Grant, are quite capable of making it secular, though perhaps not capable of superstardom. I used Grant as an example because she did go secular. Steven Curtis Chapman is, in my opinion, hugely talented, but his form of music does not appeal to all. Jaci V. has also gone secular. It isn't unusual. Still, there is enough good stuff that I keep an open mind about it all. 
Anyway, I like SCC and a few other groups. You have to give up a little bit of your "coolness" to stay CCM, but I guess that's just part of not being mainstream.


----------



## Azog (Aug 3, 2002)

Has anyone here heard of Underoath; Extol; Luti Kriss(not the rapper)?

They aren't "contemporary" so they may not be in the categary being discussed, but they have just as much talent as I've ever seen in a secular band.


----------



## Courtney (Aug 3, 2002)

I love Weezer!!!! 
Umm... just wondering... I like Green Day and all, but does anyone else think that their songs all kind of sound the same? 

Oh, and swearing doesn't bother me except when little kids do it because they think it makes them seem grown up, but it doesn't offend me...


----------



## Aslan (Aug 9, 2002)

When dealing with a wide age group (including minors) it seems reasonable to do without the cussing. Not that it prevents a vulgarity, but that it is a curtesy to those that might be offended. Not having it on TTF allows for a more diverse group of members. 
Oh well, just my never no humble opinion 
On the music interests, I like:Sonic Flood, Jars of Clay, Petra, Watermark, Stephen Curtis Chapman, Michael W. Smith, Chris Rice, Ginny Owens, Caedmon's Call, Ray Boltz, Rebecca St.James, etc.
What is artistic in music is generally decided by the purchaser. These folks seem to be doing pretty well!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2002)

HORRAY FOR STEVEN CURTIS CHAPMAN!!!

Elgee goes ecstatic and is dragged out the door by security.


----------

